# New baby goat! What do you think? Help with a name too!



## dianneS (Aug 31, 2009)

http://i692.photobucket.com/albums/vv282/dshoenfelt/goats055.jpg
http://i692.photobucket.com/albums/vv282/dshoenfelt/goats056.jpg
http://i692.photobucket.com/albums/vv282/dshoenfelt/goats049.jpg

I lost a baby goat to coccidiosis last week and was devastated.  I'm glad I got a replacement that sees to be very healthy and came with all the proper vet records!  She is sweet too and learning to love animal crackers!

I think she is very pretty and has a beautiful face.  What do you think of her?  She supposed to be full-blood pygmy.

I need a name for her too.  We like human names for our animals.  We have Pasty and Sandy, Phoebe Grace, Norman, Mike, Daniel, Ellie... The list goes on.  This little girl came with the name Pixie, which I don't care for, but I have a hard time changing something's name.  She doesn't respond to Pixie at all, so a name change shouldn't matter to her.


----------



## mully (Aug 31, 2009)

She is very cute ...I would call her "Fawn"

"Socks" would be another choice


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 31, 2009)

Ahh, what a sweetie!! Bambi, Scarlett, Hope, New Ellen,....


----------



## norcal (Aug 31, 2009)

I like Pixie.   

Pasty isn't a human name, unless you meant Patsy?
If so, my beagle is named Patsy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 31, 2009)

How about Penelope? What a little cutie!


----------



## dianneS (Aug 31, 2009)

Ha!  Pasty,  I did mean Patsy!  Pasty would be weird and I hope not a human or animal name!

I don't mind Pixie, but my husband doesn't like it, he wants to name her after his mother Bernadette, but I'm afraid we'll get in trouble for that one!  I suppose it would be okay as long as she knows that it wasn't my idea.


----------



## goat lady (Aug 31, 2009)

That looks just like my 8 week old doe.  Her name is Autumn. My son just came to see the picture and he said it could be our goats twin.


----------



## helmstead (Aug 31, 2009)

She is very cute!

I have a doe whos call name is Patsy, not weird at all


----------



## norcal (Aug 31, 2009)

A little bit of dyslexia going on here.   I think she said pasty would be weird, not patsy.   Okay, I'm gonna shut up now.... hahahahaha.


----------



## dianneS (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, Pasty would be weird, Patsy is okay.  I think she was named after Pasty Cline oops I mean PATSY Cline, by the people who owned her before me.  They had two wethers named Waylon and Willie!

I like Autumn that's a nice name.  This little girl's twin brother was sold to some people who were bottle raising him, and they let him die!  At least that what I was told.

I might lean toward a flower name, in honor of the little Rosie that we lost.  Maybe Lily?  But my brother's granddaugther's name is Lily.:/


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 31, 2009)

All my female dogs are flower names. I have Dahlia, Violet, Jasmine and Lily. 

How about Hyacinth?


----------



## beefy (Sep 1, 2009)

Rose, Petunia, Iris, Fern


----------



## RedStickLA (Sep 2, 2009)

She is a cutie!

How about Trixie. 

Mitzi


----------



## dianneS (Sep 2, 2009)

She is a cutie!  And she' getting really friendly.  I hope I can make her a lap goat, but I can only keep her on my lap as long as I'm pumping her full of animal crackers!


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 2, 2009)

Suzie Q How much does she weigh?


----------



## warthog (Sep 3, 2009)

She is so wonderful.

My first thought was also SOCKS.

Human name:  Felicity I think it is such a pretty name, just like her.

Flower Name:  Foxglove or Petunia.


----------



## JestersEye (Sep 5, 2009)

Aaaw, she is CUTE!  She looks just like my youngest son's pygmy wether, Gambit.

We lost his first pygmy goat, BlackJack to Urinary Calculi when he was 7 months old, and then needed a new herdmate for my oldest son's pygmy, HyJinx (Boy, does that name ever fit?!).  The first replacement we got, named Buckwheat, never seemed well and died after only two weeks.  (Possibly from Coccidiosis.)  We then got a free replacement from the same breeder, and named him Gambit (a fitting name for taking yet another chance with a new goat).  He's been with us for over two years now, so I guess the risk paid off.  

Since she's caramel-colored, what about naming her Honey or Amber?


----------



## dianneS (Sep 5, 2009)

She is probably six or seven pounds by now and growing like a weed!  She really thinks she's a big girl too.  Doesn't seem to notice that she's smaller than the others.  She comes running to us now and stands on her hind feet for treats!


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 5, 2009)

She must be really young? My Pygmys are 6-7lbs at 2-3 weeks.


----------



## dianneS (Sep 6, 2009)

I could be wrong.  She's 8 weeks, but she was a little smaller than the rest.  I have a dog that used to be 7 pounds (I'd bet she's heavier than that now!) I estimate the dog and the goat are about the same weight, maybe the goat weights more.  I'll have to check with a bathroom scale.  But she is small.

The eight week old that we lost to coccidiosis came to us at only 4.9 pounds (the vet confirmed that one) and she was 8 weeks.  Very tiny!  It was like she had never grown since birth.


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 6, 2009)

You might want to do a preventative cocci treatment, and keep her on a good worming schedule. She is tiny, and at 8 weeks, she is in the peak age group for cocci/worm damage. She is a cutie, it is sure easy to see how she could steal your heart.


----------



## JestersEye (Sep 6, 2009)

dianneS said:
			
		

> I could be wrong.  She's 8 weeks, but she was a little smaller than the rest.  I have a dog that used to be 7 pounds (I'd bet she's heavier than that now!) I estimate the dog and the goat are about the same weight, maybe the goat weights more.  I'll have to check with a bathroom scale.  But she is small.
> 
> The eight week old that we lost to coccidiosis came to us at only 4.9 pounds (the vet confirmed that one) and she was 8 weeks.  Very tiny!  It was like she had never grown since birth.


Our caramel pygmy goats, Buckwheat and Gambit, were also much tinier than either of our other goats had been at similar ages.  Both BlackJack (black with white accents) and HyJinx (grey agouti with a white belly band) seemed to grow much faster.  I don't really think the coloring has anything to do with size; but the darker goats had come from two different farms, while the caramels both came from the same breeder.  It could simply be that the caramel herd included smaller, more juvenile-appearing animals than the other farms' pygmies.

We didn't have Buckwheat for long, but Gambit is still a bit smaller and thinner than HyJinx.  It took almost two years before he gradually "grew into" his adult size.  He also eats a lot slower than 'Jinx, so we often have to make sure his food isn't stolen before he finishes.  Last summer (2008), he was in the 4-H Fair for the _second_ time, and people were still pointing at him and referring to him as a "baby", when he was already a year and a half old!  This year, he'd finally filled out.


----------



## hoosiergal (Sep 7, 2009)

she is sooooo cute. my goats name is sadie mae.


----------

